# Synthelamin every third day:)



## JETHRO TULL (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't know how many of you guys have read Datbtrue's write up on the benefits of Synthetek's b12 supplement....but the health benefits are a real eye opener.

I have been using this every three days. I am also using the liver detox product Synthergine. I got a blood test in July, so I will be able to post some before and after liver enzyme results.


----------

